# Snowboard Tricky Run 01



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Not the best butter vid I have seen, but you look like you were having fun-and that's what counts. 

but swap out the noise for some tunes on the next one.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

your stance is too wide and board too soft.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Steelkeeper said:


>


Dope!!! Looked like you where having a blast!!!


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

superfun to watch!!!!! why don't I see much of this in NH????


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

I like riding with wide stance  but in this case it looks wider because the board 153cm is a little bit undersized for me (179cm x 72kg)


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Really cool video. I thought your stance looked good. I liked that you were keeping your knees low and not breaking at the wasit on your toe turns.


----------

